# Hebrew



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 10, 2005)

Whats a good schollarly book to read and study to get my feet wet in Ancient to Modern Hebrew? 

blade


----------



## Robin (Feb 10, 2005)

There is none better than Dr. Mark Futato:

find him @ www.mfutato.citymaker.com

He's an RTS professor and has an online course in Hebrew and some superb publications!

Robin


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 10, 2005)

Cool  

Was he your teacher?

blade


----------



## Robin (Feb 11, 2005)

One of my auxillary teachers...I'm currently studying the Psalms from his book. It is incredible to be able to understand what the Psalms are after all.

R.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 22, 2005)

Awsome


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 22, 2005)

Dr. Russel Fuller at SBTS is the best around, in my opinion. His book is so perfectly laid-out and set up, if you spend the time necessary on each chapter, it just all keeps building on top of one another and you will eventually realize "Hey! I'm getting this!"

His book is going to be published in a few years, but if you want me to get you a manuscript copy of it, I'd be more than happy to send one to you. It includes Drills, Exercises, Quizzes, Vocabulary, etc.


----------



## brymaes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> His book is going to be published in a few years, but if you want me to get you a manuscript copy of it, I'd be more than happy to send one to you. It includes Drills, Exercises, Quizzes, Vocabulary, etc.



Hey, would you be able to send me one as well?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 22, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia
> His book is going to be published in a few years, but if you want me to get you a manuscript copy of it, I'd be more than happy to send one to you. It includes Drills, Exercises, Quizzes, Vocabulary, etc.
> 
> ...



Me too? I used Ross for what I've done so far, but I would really be interested in seeing another approach, as well as using it to refresh my Hebrew. 

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 22, 2005)

yes I wil take one how much would it cost?

blade


----------

